# Lighting up the Dark – Improving Road Safety with Intelligent Lighting Technology



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Innovations in lighting technology always stem from the launching of new light sources. Halogen bulbs were followed by xenon headlights, then xenon lights in conjunction with pivoting headlights. These developments brought a steady improvement in road illumination for the driver. Audi adaptive light with pivoting xenon plus headlights is currently the most effective way of illuminating the road surface. Only Audi offers the additional feature that every car equipped with xenon plus headlights – whether fixed or pivoting – has separate integral daytime running lights. These bring additional safety by making sure that the car in question is always seen more easily by other road users. Pedestrians and oncoming vehicles can easily spot the car in daylight in all traffic situations, avoiding hazards as a result of it being overlooked. And the next leap in development is already waiting in the wings: LED headlights will open up yet more new horizons.
* Full Story *


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Lighting up the Dark – Improving Road Safety with Int ... ([email protected])*

Hey George, just a couple of things I would translate differently: LED-Abblendlicht= Low beam headlights, LED-Fernlicht= High beam headlights definately not "main beam".







Just realized that Audi probably translated them.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Lighting up the Dark – Improving Road Safety with Int ... (Harold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harold* »_Hey George, just a couple of things I would translate differently: LED-Abblendlicht= Low beam headlights, LED-Fernlicht= High beam headlights definately not "main beam".







Just realized that Audi probably translated them. 

realize that when European languages are translated into English, they are often translated into British English, not American English...
I see you live in Manchester, but you're in the US, not the UK....








and I'm envious of your '9*6* S6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As long as amber/orange LEDs can be supplied for blinkers, vorn and hinten, then I'm all for it....


----------

